# lights on in the day or night?



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

in a planted tank is it ok to give your plants there light at night time? im asking because im not home most of the day, and this is when i leave my lights for the 10 or so hours for my plants. but then most nights i just leave them all for much longer so i can see in the tank while im there. so can i just leave the lights off during the day and turn them on for their time at night?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well your fish is going to need some darkness to sleep. I'm away during the day so I have my lights come on on at 1:00pm and go off at midnight. Gives the fish some dark time, and gives the plants light when I can see the tank as well.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well your fish is going to need some darkness to sleep. I'm away during the day so I have my lights come on on at 1:00pm and go off at midnight. Gives the fish some dark time, and gives the plants light when I can see the tank as well.
> [snapback]897690[/snapback]​


I'm kinda the opposite. I turn the lights on in the morning before I leave for work/school and turn em off when I get home.

I find my pygos, at least right now, are very skittish with the lights on and I'd rather be at home when it's off and their swimming around









My fish are still rather young, however.

Pac


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Get a timer, so you are guaranteed to have them on for enough time. Plus, most timers have a switch to just turn them on if you want. I have mine come on around noon and turn off at 10 pm. I turn them on all the time when the timer has them off.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Follow the natural light cycle.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

well thats what i was saying, im at school during the day till about 3, so i was wondering if i could make my timer to come on around then, and go off later at night, so i didnt have to turn on the light. thanks to all.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I wouldn't go past midnight to at least give the fish some sleeping time.

So maybe do 2-12


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Also keep in mind that plants do most of their growing when the lights are off. They store up energy and make energy reserves during the day, then use that energy at night to produce growth. If I leave the lights off in my tank for 2-3 days I see a lot of growth, albiet not excellent looking growth.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

wait so is it better for the lights to be on during the day? or is it ok if i swap the schedule and do the opposite


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

As long as they have a period of darkness that should be fine. If the tank is getting a sufficent amount of light from another source during the day, I'd rethink the light schedule.

Besides, who stays up ALL night? Are you some kind of vampire?


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

hahaha...no im no vampire, when i say night i mean untill about 12 anyway. thanks


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I wouldnt mess with the time schedule past 12 like twitcho and the rest said they need there darkness!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> *Follow the natural light cycle.*
> [snapback]897749[/snapback]​





Gumby said:


> *As long as they have a period of darkness that should be fine. If the tank is getting a sufficent amount of light from another source during the day, I'd rethink the light schedule.*
> 
> Besides, who stays up ALL night? Are you some kind of vampire?
> 
> ...


These two answers are all you have to do......(except the vampire thing...







)


----------

